# Thinking of hosting a 3-D Field Target Shoot?



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

The stuffed animals found at the Dollar Stores are inexpensive, but most are not very life-like.

Here are some that are a bit pricier, but really look good, and are fairly close to real size. Sadly, a few are now out of stock ....

http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/CC27 10" Loon $22.50
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3818 11" Red Squirrell $30
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/A31005 12" Skunk $15
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/CC139 12" 'Possum $20
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/CC122 12" Porcupine $20
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H5181 18" Raccoon $75
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/FA50592 19" Armadillo $20
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3841 11" Beaver $25
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/WR85258 12" Canada Goose $15
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/CC56 12" Wood Duck $25
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3709 17" White Goose $60
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/D251 11" Groundhog $20
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3846 12" Pheasant $50
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/GHM1768 6" Rat $10
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/PR1827 8" Pika $10
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3341 10" Hedgehog $30
http://www.stuffedark.com/iguanafm.htm 32" Iguana $29.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/echidna.htm 10" Echidna $34.50
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H2956 15" baby Emu $27.50
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3084 8" Kiwi $22.50
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H5187 14" Monkey $80
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H4140 15" Baboon $60
http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/product/H3092 9" Marmoset $22.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/bilby.htm 11" Bilby $53.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/chinchilla.htm 6" Chinchilla $26.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/foxbathn.htm 16" Bat-earred Fox $68.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/mongoosehn.htm 12" Mongoose $53.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/slothhn.htm 21" Sloth $48.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/sugarglider2.htm 13" Sugar Glider $23.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/wombathn.htm 9" Wombat $44.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/platypushn.htm 15" Platypus $27.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/meerkathn.htm 10" Meerkat $24.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/rabbitks.htm 7 - 10 " tall, $58.50 - $104.50 Rabbit/ Hares
http://www.stuffedark.com/komodoss.htm 13" Komodo Dragon $18.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/chameleon.htm 18" Chameleon $32.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/lizardfrill.htm 15" Friller Lizard $21.50
http://www.stuffedark.com/monkeycaphn.htm 9" Capuchin Monkey $34.50

*Big Game* (sadly, also have a big price)
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Giant_Plush_Tiger_Standing_by_Hansa_p/h4329.htm 70" Tiger $925
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Hansa_Plush_Black_Bear_Cub_p/h5006.htm 45" Black Bear Cub $385
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Hansa_Ride_On_Reindeer_Plush_Deer_p/h3366.htm 44" Reindeer $636
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Big_Stuffed_Plush_Buffalo_by_Hansa_p/h4883.htm 72" Buffalo $2,600
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Hansa_Ride_On_Giant_Plush_Moose_Stuffed_Animal_p/h3677.htm 47" Moose $550
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Hansa_Giant_Plush_Grizzly_Bear_Stuffed_Animal_p/h4042.htm 78" Grizzly $1,300
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Timber_Wolf_Stuffed_Plush_Dog_by_Hansa_p/h5496.htm 39" Wolf $470
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Standing_Giant_Plush_Polar_Bear_by_Hansa_p/h3650.htm 57" Polar Bear $796
http://www.cuddleworks.com/Giant_Plush_Polar_Bear_by_Hansa_p/h3639.htm 53" Polar Bear $796


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sir, you are incredibly resourceful and ambitious to no end! I know that I am not the only member who appreciates your efforts. I can't be! Although I've no immediate application for most of the information you have so selflessly shared throughout the forum, I'm certain that I will. Thank you in advance.... You are about to save me a ton of time, and please know, I simply couldn't have done it without you..... Word.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Lee Silva, Thank you. You make me blush.

I've been involved with competition blowgun target shooting since about 2003, and there are a lot of tools and processes that are common - why re-invent the wheel?


----------

